# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New CO2 system on the market



## Nathaniel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi,

Is anyone familari with this new C02 system? The price seems reasonable.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?siteid=6&pCatId=9935

-Nate


----------



## Nathaniel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi,

Is anyone familari with this new C02 system? The price seems reasonable.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?siteid=6&pCatId=9935

-Nate


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

0. I have no first person experience with this sytem. here is my opinion of the advertised wares.
1. I see no claims of a needle valve. It is unclear how the flow regulation is accomplished.
2. The CO2 diffuser is not an efficient way to add CO2 to the water column. They become clogged with algae and water minerals all too often. This particular diffuse does not appear to come apart for cleaning, so I have no idea how the bi-weekly cleaning extravaganza will be accomplished.
3. Silicone tubing is second rate for CO2. "CO2 resistant" tubing is made from HDPE, not silicone.
4. The check valve says "air" in its description. That's a bad sign, although I have no experience with this check valve. CO2 is hydroscopic, and to keep it out of the CO2 line requires a check valve made expressly for that purpose. I do know that the Tetra "airline" check vlaves actually disintegrate after exposure to CO2.
5. Anything I haven't addressed either looks OK, or I can't criticize. We call this "management by exception".


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

It appears from the picture that there is some type of metering valve at the bottom of the regulator.

I would not use a diffuser of the type they are selling. They make great bubble screens in the tank and most of the CO2 escapes into the air.

Silicone tubing will work for short runs. The check valve they sell is a very poor choice for the application.

It appears they are attempting to meet a price point here without regards to the suitability of the equipment.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Glass diffuser systems are second rate. They make it very difficult to control the CO2 level in the aquarium. The lack of a needle valve only makes that problem worse. Glass diffusers systems are also prone to end-of-tank dumps. That's when the pressure in the CO2 tank gets too low for the proper operation of the pressure regulator; the regulator opens up an dumps the last of the CO2 into your tank. Fish die that way. This is another problem that is reduced if there is a needle valve in the system.

Dave Gomberg sold a kit that used the Eheim glass diffuser. Quite a few of his customers had trouble with end-of-tank dumps. I think he eventually started advising people to add a needle valve to their system.


Roger Miller


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

How the heck do you control the flow of co2 without a needle valve ? Surely not by using the valve on the tank ?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The diffuser will only allow a certain amount of gas though it at normal regulator pressure. But when the tank dumps and the pressure goes up you have a big problem.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

What pressure is the regulator set to for this system?


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I was going to use silicone tubing.

Silicone tubing is second rate? I thought CO2 does't break down silicone.

Should I get the stuff made from HDPE? Is it more expensive?

Thanks.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

What is this HDPE? Where would one find it?
Jack

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

HDPE is High Density Polyethylene. It's a common tubing type. Silicone is more common at your LFS, because it's very flexible. HDPE is rather stiff. It is sold by M3 and other aquarium suppliers as "CO2 resistant tubing". You may also be able to find it elsewhere, like a tubing supply house. I know for sure it's out there, but I don't have a line on it right now. I have been using the CO2 tubing I bought from M3 for several years, and it is just like new. A lot of aquarists use the silicone; most are the DIYers with the 2 litre Pepsi bottles, they are always going for cheap, and do it with stuff from your trash barrel, and they seem happy. I can't vouch for it. In a commercial system like this, I don't approve of silicone tubing. Basically, I'm not favorably impressed with this product.


----------



## Nathaniel (Feb 6, 2003)

After reading all the commentary I'm now really unsure about what type of C02 system to get for my 29 gallon tank. I've also seen a couple do it your self pages. Can anyone make recomendations? I would like to balance price with quality.
-Nate

My aquarium pictures: http://mywpages.comcast.net/n1west/aquariums.html


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Take a look at the information I have compiled on various tank, regulator and needle valves sources and alternatives.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes, HDPE is quite a bit higher in price than silicone. I think it is usually over $1 per foot. You shouldn't need all that much of it, though, probably not over 3 feet at the most for most configurations.


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

I have seen HDPE tubing at Lowe's and Home Depot in the hose section. Less than a buck a foot. Even if you needed 10 foot of it I doubt it would break anyone's budget.









----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Back to the CO2 setup ....

You can use a diffuser on your size aquarium. Reactors work better but at 29g, it not big enough to require a reactor.

For the regulator set up, I think the JBJ and milwaukee all in one set ups can be gotten on ebay for ~$80-90. For their purpose I liek the setups.

You can also get the components yourself even cheaper. Depends on if you want a solenoid. A beverage regulator can be ~$40 and a needle valve ~$12.

The price in the ad is a good price for the componenets but it is a compromise of qualities and capabilites.

BTW ... just finished a 1.5" version(looks good) of my external reactor and am working on a 1" version now.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

